# A short video of my 60cm shallow by Dan Crawford



## George Farmer (24 May 2012)

Thanks to Dan Crawford for creating this nice little video. The aquascape is featured in the latest PFK and is one of my favourites to date. Fellow UKAPS member, Troi now has this tank and aquascape running successfully during my 6 month tour of duty.

Check out the glitter lines created by the Radion Ecotech LED lighting!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (24 May 2012)

lovely tank and video, is this the tank for your IAPLC entry george?  

The wild discus in the linked video just blew me away, gorgeous fish!!


----------



## Mark Evans (24 May 2012)

Can't see the vid mate


----------



## clonitza (24 May 2012)

Lovely! And a nice logo too 
Mark you should see it here: http://vimeo.com/39050033 by clicking on the switch to HTML5 video player link below the video.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (24 May 2012)

Very nice. Many videos I see are too long and I get bored but this one was'nt long enough!

I think I may have something a bit different in the way of hardscaping for you George when you get back if you're interested...


----------



## Mark Evans (24 May 2012)

Looks nice. I have a few clips of this tank. I'll see if I can string them together.

What W/ B did you use? It looks a little 'cold' you could pull that back in post processing though.


----------



## Gary Nelson (24 May 2012)

Very nice that George, I think it shows the shallow tank off fantastically! Very natural looking


----------



## viktorlantos (24 May 2012)

Great tank lovely angles and details. Good to have it on record


----------



## ghostsword (24 May 2012)

Great video, clean and crisp... 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 May 2012)

Thanks folks, i'm glad you like it.


			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Looks nice. I have a few clips of this tank. I'll see if I can string them together..


Don't you dare, Evans!  


			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> What W/ B did you use? It looks a little 'cold' you could pull that back in post processing though.


I can't remember what W/B settings I was using, I'd take a guess that it was on Auto WB. I agree that it's a bit cold. I edited it in iMovie, perhaps I could have tweeked it a bit. I might have a play and re-post it.



			
				easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> The wild discus in the linked video just blew me away, gorgeous fish!!


I'm glad you like them, I love them to bits! The tank is a 4x2x2 and sort of biotope at the minute. I'm debating turning it into a proper planted tank but i'm reluctant to put so much stress on them, particularly since the runt looks a bit ropey!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 May 2012)

would love to see some more of them in another thread/journal Dan.  I quite like the rough and ready look of tanks like these, the fish are the stars and it just looks natural.
How did you ever get your hands on these?  Are the altums wild also?


----------



## Ady34 (25 May 2012)

if im correct in my assumption, those are wild p. scalare angels from George Farmers Rio Nanay biotope then profile planted tanks, rehomed to Dan for safe keeping!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 May 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> if im correct in my assumption, those are wild p. scalare angels from George Farmers Rio Nanay biotope then profile planted tanks, rehomed to Dan for safe keeping!



safe keeping....what a burden that must be   Wild fish really are quite something.


----------



## Gill (25 May 2012)

stunning george simply stunning


----------



## Dan Crawford (29 May 2012)

Iain, I got the Wild Discus from David Lai at Discus Bananas, a top chap with fantastic fish!

The Angels are indeed George's from his Rio Nanay tank. I'll be getting 8 Altums later this year when they are "in season" :0)


----------



## RobS (29 May 2012)

Very nice tank. I really like the lighting condition sets a real nice image.


----------



## Monk d'Wally de Honk (20 May 2013)

I really like this, nice video.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (20 May 2013)

This is one of my most favorite tanks - I love the restricted palette of colour around the trunk and the whole simplicity vs detail thing. Now I have a lovely movie for my inspiration scrapbook! 

Thanks for this, a real treat!


----------



## George Farmer (20 May 2013)

Almost forgot about this. So much has happened in the last 12 months - it feels like a lifetime ago!

I really must get stuck into aquascape videography at some point. Not sure the missus would agree though - it would probably turn into another obsession!


----------



## rebel (24 Apr 2016)

I looked for some algae and found none. This must have been created by the gods.


----------

